# 2ww anyone with no symptoms at all and BFP



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all

I have had 6 failed IVFs. All with no 2ww symptoms. I now have DEs and in my 2ww 5dp5dt and I'm freaking out as I feel exactly the same. No symptoms at all, no implantation signs either. Did anyone have ABSOLUTELY no a symptoms and get a BFP?

Any stories welcome!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes me   every cycle was the same. Good luck


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi tiffany, the only "symptoms" I had were sore boobs but I don't think of that as a symptom exactly because it is just due to the progesterone and I would get it every cycle before AF anyway!!! 

I had no implantation signs either. Good luck to you xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks mighty and wanna be. It's so hard to want to feel some sign. I just keep getting flash backs of my last 2ww cycles which felt exactly the same. Sometimes you need these stories to keep you going. Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

With my natural I had no idea. I was 9 days late and cramping like my af was about to come. My friends made me test. I only did it to shut them up   I had no symptoms at all. The progesterone messes with your body so you'll get side effects from
That


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks. This process is so hard. I'm hoping for a happy ending this time as I don't think My heart can take another bfn...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I tested early 12dpo and was BFN.

THe only 'symptoms' I had were period like pains. As I suffer from endo, this was not unusual for me to have for a week before af.

Consequently I did not retest until 17dpo.

And still the only symptom was period pain aches.

So like others, I did not have anything that differentiated from a normal month. 

Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks for sahrinG!


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

I meant sharing


----------

